# Can I use soil for a substrate under rocks?



## wade0328 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am making my 10 gallon a planted tank and I was wondering if this would this be safe to use? http://www.scotts.com/smg/goprod/miracle-gro-organic-choice-garden-soil/prod70308/

The NPK is 0.10 - 0.05 - 0.10 the lady said on the online chat on Scotts website.

She also said Miracle gro Organic Choice garden soil has: 
Ciara: Regionally formulated with organic materials
Ciara: * Includes one or more of following: forest products, peat humus, and/or compost
Ciara: As well as:
Ciara: * Sphagnum Peat
Ciara: * Composted manure (in Florida - cow Manure)
Ciara: * Pasteurized, pelleted poultry litter

This is what she said.










She Said Miracle gro organic choice potting mix which I see everyone using in their tanks has: 
Ciara: Contains:
Ciara: * Composted bark
Ciara: * Sphagnum Peat Moss
Ciara: * Pasteurized Poultry Litter (Organic certified source)


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't put that stuff in my tank. It's only a 10 gallon?
Buy some good quality aqua soil. There are a lot of good aqua soils out there now that planted tanks have become so popular.

My personal preference is ADA aquasoil.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you want to use soil, stay away from those that contain a high amount of organic matter. It will just rot and add to the nutrient level of the tank. You are better served with a low organic top soil, or else mineralize the soil first. There are many threads on minerlized top soil in the planted tank forums.


----------

